#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  "Вход в пустоту"

## Альбина

Недавно посмотрела художественный фильм "Вход в пустоту" 2009 г. Весь фильм- Иллюстрация состояния в бардо,видения героя после смерти , основанные на буддисткой идее реинкарнации вплоть до обнаружения себя в качестве эмбриона, Художественной ценности фильм на мой взгляд не несет. Но меня очень поразило одно наблюдения моих собственных переживаний . Дело в том ,что сценарист с режиссером решили показать весь путь бардо в деталях и продемонстрировали промежуточное состояние "Ясного света" ,т.е. весь экран становится белым в течение довольно долгого времени. И вот к большому моему  удивлению после созерцания этого "ясного  света" больше скажем 2-3 х минут я начинаю понимать,что меня раздражает ,что на экране кроме белого экрана ничего нет ,нет никакого действия ,нет ничего. Ну и соответственно пришла на ум мысль, что ведь и правда созерцать долгое время "ничего"  скорее всего надоест и ты захочешь прицепиться к чему-то знакомому ,к чему привык ум.Выходит что этот "ясный свет" дан как лакмусовая бумажка для проявления всех клеш.(блин-не сильна еще в буддисткой терминологии,так что могу ошибаться конечно) или моими словами, тем что вас связало с рождением в мире людей  и продолжает дальше связывать с жизнью. Я потом ради интереса визуализировала несколько раз "ясный свет" насколько я его представляю и попробовала перевести состояние рздражения в бодхичитту и как-то вот так уже белое пространство переживается очень даже гармонично и его проще удерживать , но насколько можно из него выйти -вот что интересно.. Не могу сказать что сильно рекомендую к просмотру фильм ,но  и не сказать,что есть такой тоже не могу. Потому что он явно с  ярко выраженной будисткой направленностью.Мне по крайней мере принес вот такой интересный опыт собственных ощущений и размышлений на эту тему.

----------

Балдинг (25.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Прекрасный фильм.

----------


## Нико

Только не надо созерцать ясный свет как нечто белое) В фильме просто не придумали, как лучше его отобразить)))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Только не надо созерцать ясный свет как нечто белое) В фильме просто не придумали, как лучше его отобразить)))


Всем давно известно как выглядит "ясный свет" - как стремительно рассеивающийся туман. Проблема только в том, как указать на него, а не на то, что проявляется в ясном свете. И трудность не в эмоциях, раздражении от созерцания "ничего", а в сильной привычки, из-за которой внимание постоянно соскакивает на то, что проявляется в ясном свете, а не покоится в нём самом.

----------

Гавриилко (28.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Всем давно известно как выглядит "ясный свет" - как стремительно рассеивающийся туман. Проблема только в том, как указать на него, а не на то, что проявляется в ясном свете. И трудность не в эмоциях, раздражении от созерцания "ничего", а в сильной привычки, из-за которой внимание постоянно соскакивает на то, что проявляется в ясном свете, а не покоится в нём самом.


Что за "выгдядит"? И кому "всем это известно"? Может, как утреннее осеннее небо без облаков? Вообще, бред эти все аналогии, ибо ясный свет не может "выглядеть".

----------

Гавриилко (28.03.2014), Пема Дролкар (19.03.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Всем давно известно как выглядит "ясный свет" - как стремительно рассеивающийся туман. Проблема только в том, как указать на него, а не на то, что проявляется в ясном свете. И трудность не в эмоциях, раздражении от созерцания "ничего", а в сильной привычки, из-за которой внимание постоянно соскакивает на то, что проявляется в ясном свете, а не покоится в нём самом.




Сначала мне кажется появятся эмоции,которые вызовут  желание опереться на привычки,которые и проявят что-то в ясном свете,а не то,что оно само по себе проявляется  .Мне кажется, что в идеальном варианте можно ясный свет пройти минуя все проявления . И тут поможет именно состояние бодхичитты . Нет привязок к собственному эго  и в тоже время связь взаимопроникающая со всей  так сказать вселенной . Но если этого не случилось, то как вы говорите привычки и формируют определенные видения и тут как раз может улучшить участь ваш вариант удерживания  внимания на ясном свете использовав помятование об этом . Но он как бы базируется все равно на определенных клешах ума и  как мне кажется  к освобождению не приведет . Хотя тоже путь . Вообщем поумрем- посмотрим - какой там этот ясный свет.)

----------


## Нико

> Вообщем поумрем- посмотрим - какой там этот ясный свет.)


В том-то и дело, что не увидите и не поймёте, без практики-то :Cry:

----------


## Greedy

> Сначала мне кажется появятся эмоции,которые вызовут  желание опереться на привычки,которые и проявят что-то в ясном свете,а не то,что оно само по себе проявляется  .


Серьёзная ошибка противопоставлять ясный свет проявлениям. Они не возникают. Они там есть. Просто внимание в силу привычки цепляется именно за проявления, из-за чего ясный свет оказывается незамеченным.

Стремление же "познать" ясный свет через "уничтожение" проявлений - это следствие глубокой привязанности к нигилистическим воззрениям.

----------


## ullu

Конечно всем известно как выглядит ясный свет ))) Как что угодно )))))  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smilie:  :Cry:  :Mad:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!:  :Confused:  :Big Grin:

----------

Алик (18.03.2014), Андрей П. (20.03.2014), Гавриилко (28.03.2014)

----------


## Алик

И божественный свет, и адский огонь - это одно и то же. Кто что заслужил, тот то и видит  :Smilie:

----------

Алекс Андр (18.03.2014), Гавриилко (28.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Конечно всем известно как выглядит ясный свет ))) Как что угодно )))))


Только не голубой, плиз :EEK!:  :Confused:  :Cool:

----------


## Алик

Что интересно, в спектре видимого света нет белого. Есть " Каждый Охотник Желает Знать, Где Сидит Фазан"  :Smilie: , а белый образуется в нашем уме путем смешения красного, синего и зеленого. В бардо нет рассудка, а значит, смешивать цвета спектра некому  :Smilie: .

----------


## ullu

> Только не голубой, плиз


Зеленый?

----------


## Альбина

[QUOTE=Greedy;661409]Серьёзная ошибка противопоставлять ясный свет проявлениям. Они не возникают. Они там есть. Просто внимание в силу привычки цепляется именно за проявления, из-за чего ясный свет оказывается незамеченным.

Стремление же "познать" ясный свет через "уничтожение" проявлений - это следствие глубокой привязанности к нигилистическим воззрениям.[/QUа



А я так поняла,что ясный свет -процесс который неизбежен с каждым. Механизм который погружает сознание умершего в состояние первосновы то есть "Ничто " или в состояние будды -называй как хочешь ,абсолютно чистое , а потом сознание уже проецирует себе определенные видения или" рельность"  по "заслугам ". Так вот вроде фильм и иллюстрирует эти трансформации . Или мы с "фильмом" чего то не то начитались?)  Там главный герой наркоман и от будисстких практик был далек . Вроде и в  "тибетской книге мертвых " тоже самое. А то что проявления в ясном свете- то тут да. я согласна.

----------


## Greedy

С точки зрения двойственного восприятия, да, "ничто". И потом всё появляется. Но так это именно с позиции некоего (незыблемого, неразрушимого) наблюдателя. В реальности же ничего в ничто не исчезает и из ничего потом не возникает. В этом ключевой постулат учения Будды. И если имеющиеся представление о ясном свете ему противоречат, то эти представления ошибочны.

----------

Гавриилко (29.03.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> В том-то и дело, что не увидите и не поймёте, без практики-то


Видели ? Поняли ?

----------

Гавриилко (29.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Видели ? Поняли ?


Куда уж мне

----------

Шавырин (20.03.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Зеленый?


Тогда уж вообще не свет и не цвет :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Хочу вот к вечеру этот фильм посмотреть - а это, скажите, японский триллер вроде? Где брат умирает, сестра стриптизерша, которую он не хочет покидать -  и потом его"душа" скитается по городу?

Ссылку, пожалуйста, дайте.

----------


## ullu

> Тогда уж вообще не свет и не цвет
> 
> Хочу вот к вечеру этот фильм посмотреть - а это, скажите, японский триллер вроде? Где брат умирает, сестра стриптизерша, которую он не хочет покидать -  и потом его"душа" скитается по городу?


 :EEK!:  я чета не по триллерам )))

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Альбина Ермошина;661423]


> Серьёзная ошибка противопоставлять ясный свет проявлениям. Они не возникают. Они там есть. Просто внимание в силу привычки цепляется именно за проявления, из-за чего ясный свет оказывается незамеченным.
> 
> Стремление же "познать" ясный свет через "уничтожение" проявлений - это следствие глубокой привязанности к нигилистическим воззрениям.[/QUа
> 
> 
> 
> А я так поняла,что ясный свет -процесс который неизбежен с каждым. Механизм который погружает сознание умершего в состояние первосновы то есть "Ничто " или в состояние будды -называй как хочешь ,абсолютно чистое , а потом сознание уже проецирует себе определенные видения или" рельность"  по "заслугам ". Так вот вроде фильм и иллюстрирует эти трансформации . Или мы с "фильмом" чего то не то начитались?)  Там главный герой наркоман и от будисстких практик был далек . Вроде и в  "тибетской книге мертвых " тоже самое. А то что проявления в ясном свете- то тут да. я согласна.


Можно попробовать "отследить" ясный свет во время чихания или оргазма. Только вряд ли получится... Поэтому всем рекомендуется собирать ветры в центральном канале и т.п.)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Можно попробовать "отследить" ясный свет во время чихания или оргазма. Только вряд ли получится... Поэтому всем рекомендуется собирать ветры в центральном канале и т.п.)


Когда его в момент смерти придется узнавать - уже не будет ни чем чихать, ни чем смотреть :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Когда его в момент смерти придется узнавать - уже не будет ни чем чихать, ни чем смотреть


Что значит "придётся узнавать"? Никто почти не узнаёт, отсюда и вращение в сансаре.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что значит "придётся узнавать"? Никто почти не узнаёт, отсюда и вращение в сансаре.


Это была шутка :Smilie:  В силу того, что вверху была дискуссия про цвет и свет :Smilie:  Да еще Гриди так экспертно говорил :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Этот, что ли, фильм?

----------


## Альбина

> Это была шутка В силу того, что вверху была дискуссия про цвет и свет Да еще Гриди так экспертно говорил
> 
> Этот, что ли, фильм?


Да,он самый . Только ,на мой взгляд,затянут очень . Но  многим нравится .А в прокате он вроде провалился.

----------

Пема Дролкар (20.03.2014)

----------


## Влад К

неплохой фильм. действительно нудный немного, но в целом идея очень интересная - imho

----------


## Андрей П.

> неплохой фильм. действительно нудный немного, но в целом идея очень интересная - imho


+ тема сисек раскрыта в полной мере.  :Smilie: 

Мне вот интересно, как думаете, у кого в итоге переродился ГГ? Мне показалось, что этот момент показан специально неоднозначно, вроде бы у сестры - куча предпосылок в самом фильме, но из-за того, что зрение младенца было расфокусировано (так, в общем-то, и должно быть), сказать точно нельзя, размытый образ также похож на его настоящую умершую мать. Если последнее, то это еще один интересный повод задуматься.

----------


## Влад К

> + тема сисек раскрыта в полной мере. 
> 
> Мне вот интересно, как думаете, у кого в итоге переродился ГГ? Мне показалось, что этот момент показан специально неоднозначно, вроде бы у сестры - куча предпосылок в самом фильме, но из-за того, что зрение младенца было расфокусировано (так, в общем-то, и должно быть), сказать точно нельзя, размытый образ также похож на его настоящую умершую мать. Если последнее, то это еще один интересный повод задуматься.


У сестры. Из-за обоюдожгучей привязанности друг к другу(ГГ и сестры) - imho. Но образ матери в конце фильма, мне не очень понятен. То ли режиссер хотел показать, что ГГ вновь переживает очередной глюк, то ли свое предыдущее рождение, в котором были живы его родители(Цикличность?) Вообще, на мой взгляд, сложно однозначно сказать, что имел ввиду режиссер.
Я честно говоря так и не врубился до конца.)))

----------


## Greedy

> У сестры. Из-за обоюдожгучей привязанности друг к другу(ГГ и сестры) - imho. Но образ матери в конце фильма, мне не очень понятен. То ли режиссер хотел показать, что ГГ вновь переживает очередной глюк, то ли свое предыдущее рождение, в котором были живы его родители(Цикличность?) Вообще, на мой взгляд, сложно однозначно сказать, что имел ввиду режиссер.
> Я честно говоря так и не врубился до конца.)))


Как и всегда в таких "открытых" финалах ничего режиссёр в виду не имел. Он просто создал вот такой "открытый" финал: то ли рождение от сестры, то ли очередной флешбек.
О чём вежливо во многих интервью режиссёр говорил, что имеет место и вторая (флешбек) трактовка данного финала. Ибо есть люди, которые не понимают таких вещей как "открытый финал". Им обязательно надо его как-то закрыть. Зуд у них такой.

----------


## Влад К

> Им обязательно надо его как-то закрыть. Зуд у них такой.


Это пожалуй про меня)))

----------

Андрей П. (20.03.2014)

----------


## Максимушка

> Только не надо созерцать ясный свет как нечто белое) В фильме просто не придумали, как лучше его отобразить)))


Ну а по моему неплохо придумали)

----------


## Гавриилко

> Всем давно известно как выглядит "ясный свет" - как стремительно рассеивающийся туман. Проблема только в том, как указать на него, а не на то, что проявляется в ясном свете. И трудность не в эмоциях, раздражении от созерцания "ничего", а в сильной привычки, из-за которой внимание постоянно соскакивает на то, что проявляется в ясном свете, а не покоится в нём самом.


похоже? :Smilie: 


зы: https://vk.com/search?c%5Bq%5D=%D1%8...ction%5D=audio

----------


## Greedy

> похоже?


Что ещё за картинка с солнцем? Сам ум - это солнце. Он не видит сам себя. Но он может переживаться как ясность пространства.

Пример с туманом (далеко не идеальный, так как не от первого лица) можно посмотреть здесь:



Но нами это не переживается как ясность и её изменения. Мы переживаем это как "нам стало видно больше". Потому что наш ум цепляется за объекты восприятия, а за ясность уцепиться он не может. Она может переживаться только тогда, когда прекращается цепляние за объекты восприятия.

----------

Гавриилко (29.03.2014)

----------


## Гавриилко

> Что ещё за картинка с солнцем? Сам ум - это солнце. Он не видит сам себя. Но он может переживаться как ясность пространства.


 я незнаю), +



> Она может переживаться только тогда, когда прекращается цепляние за объекты восприятия.


Безобъектное шинэ?

----------


## Нико

Нет, все эти картинки -- не аналог ясного света. Вы поймите, наконец, что он не познаваем картинками.

----------

Влад К (30.03.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Нет, все эти картинки -- не аналог ясного света. Вы поймите, наконец, что он не познаваем картинками.


Никто его по картинкам и не познаёт. Для этого есть вполне конкретные инструкции.

Но также есть и вполне некорректные сравнения ясного света либо с пустым пространством либо с видом яркого света, который полностью затмевает восприятие объектов.

----------


## Greedy

> Безобъектное шинэ?


Соединённое с прозрением в природу реальности, что видимости (чувственность) - не то, чем кажутся.

----------


## Гавриилко

> Соединённое с прозрением в природу реальности, что видимости (чувственность) - не то, чем кажутся.


вот тут не ясно, поддержание этой мысли в уме в безобъектной медитации?
*upd:*  аа в смысле, безобъектная медитация путь, а то что в цитате - плод

----------


## Greedy

> вот тут не ясно, поддержание этой мысли в уме в безобъектной медитации?


Почему поддержание?
Есть хороший пример с верёвкой и змеёй. Можно часами изводить себя размышлениями на тему, а не змея ли там в углу притаилась. Но стоит включить свет и посмотреть, как становится очевидно, что никакой змеи нет и не было. То же и с прозрением. Цонкапа, вообще, прямым текстом говорит, что подлинное (которое есть пребывание в реальности) шинэ возможно только через проникновение и возникает как его естественное следствие.

Как только мы познаём, что тот объект, на который мы смотрим, никакой не объект вовсе, то действие смотрения на объект исчезает, потому что никакого объекта для нас больше нет. Хотя в действительности "объект" никуда не пропадает.

----------

Балдинг (25.05.2015)

----------


## Greedy

> *upd:*  аа в смысле, безобъектная медитация путь, а то что в цитате - плод


В шинэ без объекта, как оно практикуется в рамках общей тренировки шинэ, ум "отворачивается" от объектов, игнорирует их.
В прозрении же ум исследует природу объектов. И, в конце концов, приходит к необнаружению объектов вообще.

----------

Балдинг (25.05.2015)

----------


## Гавриилко

> Никто его по картинкам и не познаёт. Для этого есть вполне конкретные инструкции..


*Никто* познает по инструкциям ))


я не утомил еще? :Smilie:  (дело в том что мое прозвище во дворе "заноза в заднице")
шутка :Big Grin: 




> Почему поддержание?
> ум "отворачивается" от объектов, игнорирует их.


хорошее коротенькое описание "шинэ"

тоесть практика это:
игнорирование объектов  "шинэ" + что то типо "випашьяны" 
(размышление в конце концов сводится к тому, что это кружащиеся частички, которые внутри пусты или неувидеть того смотрит)





> В прозрении же ум исследует природу объектов. И, в конце концов, приходит к необнаружению объектов вообще.


а есть ли какието инструкции, или размышление должно развернуться спонтанно?




> Как только мы познаём, что тот объект, на который мы смотрим, никакой не объект вовсе, то действие смотрения на объект исчезает, потому что никакого объекта для нас больше нет. Хотя в действительности "объект" никуда не пропадает.


а есть ясный свет и безмолвное не-знание?



тут наверное много людей в теме, давно висит в уме вопрос, описывается ли гдето, зачем началась вселенная (большой взрыв), в сутрах будды, или в книгах других будд? тибетскую космологию дзогчен ктонить читал мб там об этом? 
читал что в окончательном просветлении открывается всеведение, следовательно видны и причины всего этого, и возможно желание поделится этим знанием
в плане: напрмер спонтанно, само по себе или   намеренно изливание своей любви для того чтобы существа радовались  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> тут наверное много людей в теме, давно висит в уме вопрос, описывается ли гдето, зачем началась вселенная (большой взрыв), в сутрах будды, или в книгах других будд? тибетскую космологию дзогчен ктонить читал мб там об этом? 
> читал что в окончательном просветлении открывается всеведение, следовательно видны и причины всего этого, и возможно желание поделится этим знанием
> в плане: напрмер спонтанно, само по себе или   намеренно изливание своей любви для того чтобы существа радовались


 «Пытаясь понять, ты уподобляешься человеку, которому снится, будто он видит. Истина — прямо перед тобой. Она жива и бесконечно велика. Как могут человеческие слова вместить её?» Мунк Ик низко поклонился и сказал: «Мастер, пожалуйста, научите меня. Я не понимаю». Мастер сказал: «Сейчас ты не понимаешь. Это непонимание есть земля, солнце, звёзды и вся Вселенная». Д.М. Сунг Сан : "Посыпание Будды пеплом" .

----------

Альбина (30.03.2014), Балдинг (25.05.2015), Гавриилко (30.03.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> Недавно посмотрела художественный фильм "Вход в пустоту" 2009 г.


Здравствуйте, Альбина, выражаю благодарность за наводку.




> Весь фильм- Иллюстрация состояния в бардо,видения героя после смерти , основанные на буддисткой идее реинкарнации вплоть до обнаружения себя в качестве эмбриона,


[факультативно. 1. Бардо не увидел. Всё ждал, вот сейчас покажут, но не дождался :-) (понятно, что речь, разумеется, о субъективном представлении о бардо, сложившемся по итогу прочтения в свое время "Бардо Тодол").
2. Хотелось с Вами поделиться одним застарелым наблюдением. Среди как создателей кино, так и некоторых авторов, так и некоторых иных субъектов, доводилось сталкиваться с представлением о том, что когда "душа летает" (внетелесный опыт) у нее та же картинка, что и у живого человека.
Однако такие показания представляются мне маловероятными ввиду следующего. Возьмем элементарно спектр ЭМИ:

Видите, узенькая разноцветная полоска в широкой верхней полосе спектра. Это и есть всё, воспринимаемое глазом и сознанием глаза. Даже с элементарной физической точки зрения очевидно, что виденное "своими глазами" -- это довольно редуцированная картина, далекая от "реальности". [и иногда улыбают высказывания некоторых людей, типа "увижу своими глазами -- уверую" :-)]
А "душа", "ум" при внетелесном опыте лишена физиолоогического прибора глаз. Поэтому по-идее "реальность" она видит иным образом. В другом спектре даже не то чтобы частот (выше же мы говорили об электромагнитном спектре), а вообще в другом спектре, скажет так "духовном" спектре, или в том спектре, в котором существуют мысли.
Отсюда, кстати есть одна лемма (как побочная гипотеза): сознанием (в той или иной степени) должны обладать не только ЖС, но и деревья, "неживая" приода, планеты и т.д. Ибо в противном случае в спектральном диапазоне сознания (мысли, ума) эти объекты не были бы видны, что не согласуется с взятым в качестве априорной печки для умопостроений внетелесным опытом.]




> продемонстрировали промежуточное состояние "Ясного света" ,т.е. весь экран становится белым в течение довольно долгого времени.


К сожалению на моих мониторах экран ни разу не стал чистого белого света :-(




> Выходит что этот "ясный свет" дан как лакмусовая бумажка для проявления всех клеш.(блин-не сильна еще в буддисткой терминологии,так что могу ошибаться конечно) или моими словами, тем что вас связало с рождением в мире людей  и продолжает дальше связывать с жизнью.


С гипотезой о лакмусовой бумажке хотелось бы выразить согласие. Кого-то он (свет) "затягивает" (ну по некоторым имеющимся показаниям). Тут даже, кмк, можно и более понятный план привести. Земля, как мать ЖС, его магнитит, но некоторые умы всё же улетают в "бескрайние" просторы вселенной (в спектральном диапазоне мысли).

----------

Альбина (28.05.2015), Ирина Метта (14.05.2018)

----------


## Фридегар

> после созерцания этого "ясного  света" больше скажем 2-3 х минут я начинаю понимать,что меня раздражает ,что на экране кроме белого экрана ничего нет ,нет никакого действия ,нет ничего. Ну и соответственно пришла на ум мысль, что ведь и правда созерцать долгое время "ничего"  скорее всего надоест и ты захочешь прицепиться к чему-то знакомому ,к чему привык ум.


Это Арупа лока. Или мир без форм. Только состояния, не формы воспринимаемые каким-либо образом. Ничего подобного тут, конечно в обычном состоянии нет. Потому, что тут есть пищеварение, кровообращение и проч., что обращает на себя внимание

----------


## Альбина

> =Балдинг;706590]Здравствуйте, Альбина, выражаю благодарность за наводку.


Балдинг,здравствуйте. :Smilie:  Извините,что опаздываю с ответом ("куча дел" :Smilie: ),которая не хотела ждать.))

Рада,что моя тема вам  сослужила службу.




> [факультативно. 1. Бардо не увидел. Всё ждал, вот сейчас покажут, но не дождался :-) (понятно, что речь, разумеется, о субъективном представлении о бардо, сложившемся по итогу прочтения в свое время "Бардо Тодол").


           Фильм, на мой взгляд, неудачный, кое-как его досмотрела до конца в свое время и только благодаря большому интересу ко всему ,что связано с буддизмом.Однообразный, утомляет постоянным трахом, неимоверно затянут,внимание рассеивается.У меня самый большой интерес возник,когда я размышляла на тему "ясный свет" во время фильма. Кстати в прокате с треском провалился,что и неудивительно. И я никакого бардо не увидела. Очевидно,что перед нами - очень "свое" понимание и предположение,что может быть с душой после смерти. И бюджет наверное  у них маленький был,хотя это только  моя догадка. :Confused:  По всей видимости наркоман остался в человеч.качестве чтобы спасать мир (видимо он последним в этом мире и останется),его остановка в чел. мире спровоцирована заботой о сестре. .(до меня только сейчас это дошло)).

         А вот представьте себе ,Балдинг, какой увлекательный фильм можно снять по мотивам "Бардо Тодол". Как интересно можно продемонстрировать все переходные состояния . Я даже себе представила такую линию фильма.Можно создать две параллели.  Буддийский монах(ученик, адепт, не важно кто) умирает и показывают фрагменты из его жизни, часто идет диалог с учителем, который рассказывает, как и что происходит в бардо. Затем наше внимание переносится в бардо главного героя, где проходит очередной этап.
Вот, например ,когда ты завис,так и не уйдя "на свободу" с тобой приключаются разного род события, в которых  участвуют и люди и не люди,  где дается ощущение выбора так или иначе поступать ну и всякое такое.   По "Тодолу" в этом бардо  можно летать , проходить сквозь пещеры (представляете, какие невероятные миры можно придумать), т.е. это большое приключение,до тех пор пока "ветры" кармы не отнесут тебя в нужное место.
 Вот опять же интрига-  :Smilie: освободится главный герой или нет? в какой мир попадет (а как можно миры изобразить :Smilie: ?Какие кармические предпосылки (их можно в фильме показать) на это повлияют. 

Например.по всем параметрам в ад должен попасть, в аду уговорил чертей в рай  переселиться ,с чертями в рай .....,в раю все в шоке)))))  Простите,понесло.....видимо  в жанр комедии..))
Есть где фантазии погулять,одним словом. :Smilie:  Странно.что до сих пор ничего такого не отсняли. :Smilie: 




> 2. Хотелось с Вами поделиться одним застарелым наблюдением. Среди как создателей кино, так и некоторых авторов, так и некоторых иных субъектов, доводилось сталкиваться с представлением о том, что когда "душа летает" (внетелесный опыт) у нее та же картинка, что и у живого человека.
> 
> Видите, узенькая разноцветная полоска в широкой верхней полосе спектра. Это и есть всё, воспринимаемое глазом и сознанием глаза. Даже с элементарной физической точки зрения очевидно, что виденное "своими глазами" -- это довольно редуцированная картина, далекая от "реальности". [и иногда улыбают высказывания некоторых людей, типа "увижу своими глазами -- уверую" :-)]
> А "душа", "ум" при внетелесном опыте лишена физиолоогического прибора глаз. Поэтому по-идее "реальность" она видит иным образом. В другом спектре даже не то чтобы частот (выше же мы говорили об электромагнитном спектре), а вообще в другом спектре, скажет так "духовном" спектре, или в том спектре, в котором существуют мысли.


Все-таки думаете,что именно глаза дают "картину".? Но по-моему, ведь слепые люди тоже видят сны? (хотя я в это не вникала). Хочу заметить,что Вы отчасти правы,потому что во время сна ,видимо умом цвет воспринимается совсем иначе.И  заметьте, реже снятся сны цветные . 
А мне как-то давным -давно снились особенные сны . Например, весь сон был черно-белый, и ТОЛЬКО один предмет (например, денежная купюра) снился в цвете . Вот это вообще загадка ....Как это можно объяснить? :Smilie: 

А в продолжение темы про "ясный свет" могу Вам рассказать одну любопытную историю. Где-то месяц назад во время сна я столкнулась с похожим явлением. Сначала мне снился сон,потом сон прошел и стал появляться свет. Я как-бы отделяла его от себя ,т.е. наблюдала. Пространство само было оч. маленькое вокруг. А свет стал заполнять и расширять пространство и тут я стала осознавать,что он как-бы Вам сказать"растворяет меня в себе", или заполняет того,кто наблюдает  ....и навалился страх,котор. стал удерживать свет на расстоянии ."Распознала" (говоря буд.языком) страх ,вроде отбросила его, опять свет стал меня "пожирать".  :Confused: Как качели...))Ну и последняя мысль была трезвая - если он заполнит меня целиком -что будет дальше?(где-то все-равно оставался страх-сомнение). Благо,что я понимала все это время краем сознания .что есть еще реальность,где я могу просто проснуться и встать ...что я и сделала :Smilie:  Поделилась с друзьями-знакомыми буддистами ,и оказывается встреча со светом во сне-не редкость.) И у некоторых тоже возникал страх,вперемешку с любопытством ,правда.)

Потом (днем) я подумала, а ведь не зря люди не переносят яркого света. :Smilie:  И еще подумала,что все-таки свет -это все .... Это ясность , с его помощью мы видим внешний мир, точно так же есть внутренний свет, позволяющий увидеть внутренний мир. и еще много чего ..
И еще мысль такая,что в жизни я свет не отделяю от себя, он везде рассеян, а почему то во сне он как-бы двигался и поверг меня в панику.. :EEK!: .   Такие мысли.. :Smilie: 

Кстати, вы вообще можете представить,что свет движется?Я вот не могу вообще никак.))




> С гипотезой о лакмусовой бумажке хотелось бы выразить согласие. Кого-то он (свет) "затягивает" (ну по некоторым имеющимся показаниям). Тут даже, кмк, можно и более понятный план привести. Земля, как мать ЖС, его магнитит, но некоторые умы всё же улетают в "бескрайние" просторы вселенной (в спектральном диапазоне мысли).


Точно . Улетают. :Smilie: .Тем не менее такие полеты благотворно влияют к примеру на продолжительность жизни, только правда в случае,когда тяга познать нечто "несуществующее до сего дня"    не сопровождается личными амбициями .Др. словами когда нет "я" (эго), а чистая тяга к открытиям-это .........долголетие,во -первых,а во -вторых....... Балдинг, может Вам на ум придет,что -во-вторых))))я пас....(не могу подобрать слова)))


 В другой вашей теме у Вас возник интерес к проблеме обеспечения пищей  Бодхидхармы . На всякий случай напишу.) Пожалуйста,если надумаете созерцать чего-либо на протяжении долгого времени- перекусывайте что-нибудь.  ,хорошо?  :Smilie: Не вздумайте только голодать. :Smilie: 

И вот я нашла фильм о нем:  "Мастер дзен Бодхидхарма" (1992) ,сама не смотрела пока, но посмотрю обязательно :Smilie: .
Прощаюсь с Вами ,Балдинг.  Всех благ. :Smilie:

----------

Балдинг (28.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А вот представьте себе ,Балдинг, какой увлекательный фильм можно снять по мотивам "Бардо Тодол".


https://youtu.be/5rs7akm87x4?list=PL2564A6AB87AA57A7

 :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (28.05.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> А в продолжение темы про "ясный свет" могу Вам рассказать одну любопытную историю. Где-то месяц назад во время сна я столкнулась с похожим явлением. Сначала мне снился сон,потом сон прошел и стал появляться свет. Я как-бы отделяла его от себя ,т.е. наблюдала. Пространство само было оч. маленькое вокруг. А свет стал заполнять и расширять пространство и тут я стала осознавать,что он как-бы Вам сказать"растворяет меня в себе", или заполняет того,кто наблюдает  ....и навалился страх,котор. стал удерживать свет на расстоянии


Здравствуйте, Альбина,
относительно вышеприведенного отрывка хотел бы разнообразить Ваше представление таким образом. Как мне кажется, описанные ощущения могут присутствовать не только во сне, и не только от некоего таинственного света, но и от известного нам солнечного света.
[например, ребенок дошкольного возраста тонет в Черном море и смотрит на солнце через небольшой слой воды, который соответствнно размывает очертания и заполняет все светом. При этом ребенок даже не испытывает страха или любопытства, просто созерцает этот свет (впитывает) и стесняется кричать, чтобы не мешать другим отдыхающим]

"И вкус во рту от жизни в этом мире
как будто наследил в чужой квартире
и вышел прочь"
(с) И.Б.




> Кстати, вы вообще можете представить,что свет движется?


Не очень понял :-) Если просто умозрительно представить, то легко.




> Точно . Улетают..Тем не менее такие полеты благотворно влияют к примеру на продолжительность жизни,


Нууу, как бэ тут сказать. Есть одна байка (так слышал). Приводят к Е. Пугачеву астронома. 
-- Кто таков, чем занимаешься? -- спрашивает Пугачев.
А астроном отвечает, что, дескать, звезды считает. Ну его Емельян и повесил, чтобы был ближе к звездам :-)))
Так чтааа, воздержался бы от проведения каких-либо корреляций :-)




> только правда в случае,когда тяга познать нечто "несуществующее до сего дня"    не сопровождается личными амбициями .Др. словами когда нет "я" (эго), а чистая тяга к открытиям-это .........долголетие,во -первых,а во -вторых....... Балдинг, может Вам на ум придет,что -во-вторых))))я пас....(не могу подобрать слова)))


Открытие открытию рознь. Можно долго упражняться ("практиковать", как сейчас модно) и увенчать долголетнюю жизнь кучей овна у подножия пещеры :-) 




> Прощаюсь с Вами ,Балдинг.  Всех благ.


Что характерно, в течение не продолжительного промежутка времени уже два человека со мной попрощались :-)
Наверное, действительно, пора...

----------


## Альбина

> Балдинг;707225]Здравствуйте, Альбина.................Что характерно, в течение не продолжительного промежутка времени уже два человека со мной попрощались :-)
> Наверное, действительно, пора..


Добрый день, Балдинг. Надеюсь, Вы еще здесь. :Smilie:  "Пора" -слово само по себе очень хорошее, но несколько настораживает, потому что вносит неясность и хочется выяснить, какая  конкретно "пора" у Вас наступила.




> Что характерно, в течение не продолжительного промежутка времени уже два человека со мной попрощались :-)


Сто раз потом пожалела, поверьте на слово, что написала "прощаюсь". Но поймите правильно,пока я пишу Вам -я мысленно с Вами, а потом приходит "пора"  расставания. Отсюда и -"прощаюсь", в значении "покидаю". Только потом до меня дошло,что получается двусмысленно. Я люблю очень слово "пока"- это вот самое ТО  для расставания, лаконичное, и очень точное и очень буддийское,по -моему.) Как-то так по татхагатски .))Вот так Вам в конце и напишу теперь..))



> [например, ребенок дошкольного возраста тонет в Черном море и смотрит на солнце через небольшой слой воды, который соответственно размывает очертания и заполняет все светом. При этом ребенок даже не испытывает страха или любопытства, просто созерцает этот свет (впитывает) и стесняется кричать, чтобы не мешать другим отдыхающим]


Ох,не знаю,что здесь и сказать .Навряд ли он стесняется, скорее все его внимание направленно на усилие "мольбы о помощи" .Хотя может быть все,что угодно.Кажется,вряд ли он сможет осознавать свет как свет . Там ,скорее, паника в крайней степени и отчаяние вместе с надеждой. Даже представить страшно,что он может ощущать.




> "И вкус во рту от жизни в этом мире
> как будто наследил в чужой квартире
> и вышел прочь"
> (с) И.Б.


Ну вот сам то он "очень даже и очень " "наследил" и слава богу. :Smilie: 
Это Вам тогда в качестве памятки и как дань памяти поэту,тем более,что недавно было Д.Р.

"Да.
Лучше поклоняться данности
с короткими её дорогами,
которые потом
до странности
покажутся тебе
широкими,
покажутся большими,
пыльными,
усеянными компромиссами,
покажутся большими крыльями,
покажутся большими птицами."




> Не очень понял :-)


 Это даже хорошо.)))




> Если просто умозрительно представить, то легко.


Вот действительно,если только "умозрительно".

Кстати по поводу "умозрительности" и "замученного" мною  с вами "света". Мой неугомонный ум с Вашей подачи опять развил подтверждение буд. теориям.
Смотрите,что у нас получается. Мы видим цвета только через призму света. В темноте  без света цвет не распознается. Но с закрытыми глазами усилием мысли мы можем представить любой цвет или  цветной образ довольно легко. Но как это возможно, спросите Вы, без помощи света.? А вот тут мы и можем вспомнить, что, как не устает нам напоминать на форуме мудрейший С.Хос,в каждом ЖС есть светоносная основа, которая и дает нам такую возможность . Такая вот простая вещь..)
 Короче говоря, если видишь цвет без помощи внешнего источника света (в уме), значит в действие приходит источник света внутренний. Можно, конечно, утверждать.что в момент визуализации напрягаешь участки глаза, ответственные за распознавание цветов, но ...тогда по аналогии должно что-то напрягаться ,что является источником  света.   Ну вообщем, надеюсь,Вы поняли.))    Нет цвета без света, если в голове есть цвет- значит рядом где-то свет.))




> Нууу, как бэ тут сказать. Есть одна байка (так слышал). Приводят к Е. Пугачеву астронома. 
> -- Кто таков, чем занимаешься? -- спрашивает Пугачев.
> А астроном отвечает, что, дескать, звезды считает. Ну его Емельян и повесил, чтобы был ближе к звездам :-)))
> Так чтааа, воздержался бы от проведения каких-либо корреляций :-)


Пугачев - крут.) Да а действительно.)) Лучше уж считать деньги , а звездами любоваться. :Smilie: 





> Открытие открытию рознь. Можно долго упражняться ("практиковать", как сейчас модно) и увенчать долголетнюю жизнь кучей овна у подножия пещеры :-)


НУ знаете ли... Можно же питаться праной, к примеру. Только тогда возможно будет "правно" какое-то  у подножия. Да, знаете ,Балдинг, оно все неважно , главное, как говорит моя сестра- "чтобы костюмчик сидел")))  




> Что характерно, в течение не продолжительного промежутка времени уже два человека со мной попрощались :-)
> Наверное, действительно, пора...


Мне тоже вот пора :Smilie: , посему,Балдинг, пока.............. :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> https://youtu.be/5rs7akm87x4?list=PL2564A6AB87AA57A7


Цхултрим,спасибо вам самое большое и не одно. :Smilie: Ну вот .  :Smilie: О чем и речь .  :Smilie:  Что и хотелось собственно увидеть. :Smilie:   А в конце еще и саксофон увел в свою реальность как-то так вдохновенно ,правдиво и обнадеживающе. :Smilie:  Спасибо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Добрый день, Балдинг. Надеюсь, Вы еще здесь. "Пора" -слово само по себе очень хорошее, но несколько настораживает, потому что вносит неясность и хочется выяснить, какая  конкретно "пора" у Вас наступила.


Здравствуйте, Альбина.
Кстати на днях вербально сформулировал, сейчас вспомню. 
Как-то так: пора наверное отнестись всерьез к решению надмирских задач.




> Сто раз потом пожалела, поверьте на слово, что написала "прощаюсь".


Ничего страшного :-). Я же иронично в том посте написал :-)




> Кстати по поводу "умозрительности" и "замученного" мною  с вами "света". Мой неугомонный ум с Вашей подачи опять развил подтверждение буд. теориям.
> Смотрите,что у нас получается. Мы видим цвета только через призму света. В темноте  без света цвет не распознается. Но с закрытыми глазами усилием мысли мы можем представить любой цвет или  цветной образ довольно легко. Но как это возможно, спросите Вы, без помощи света.? А вот тут мы и можем вспомнить, что, как не устает нам напоминать на форуме мудрейший С.Хос,в каждом ЖС есть светоносная основа, которая и дает нам такую возможность . Такая вот простая вещь..)
>  Короче говоря, если видишь цвет без помощи внешнего источника света (в уме), значит в действие приходит источник света внутренний. Можно, конечно, утверждать.что в момент визуализации напрягаешь участки глаза, ответственные за распознавание цветов, но ...тогда по аналогии должно что-то напрягаться ,что является источником  света.   Ну вообщем, надеюсь,Вы поняли.))    Нет цвета без света, если в голове есть цвет- значит рядом где-то свет.))


Так это всё объяснимо же без всяких буддийских теорий :-)
И глаза не обязательно напрягать. Глаз как рецептор внешнего воздействия, но в зрении как феномене принимает участие кроме глаз много чего, включая какие-то отделы мозга.
Это, даже если воображение не учитывать.
С воображением там вообще целый мир.

----------

Альбина (30.05.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Здравствуйте, Альбина.
> Кстати на днях вербально сформулировал, сейчас вспомню. 
> Как-то так: пора наверное отнестись всерьез к решению надмирских задач.


 
Ну тогда....фух). тогда относитесь и решайте ) ,но не забывайте между делом и дурака повалять..







> Так это всё объяснимо же без всяких буддийских теорий :-)
> И глаза не обязательно напрягать. Глаз как рецептор внешнего воздействия, но в зрении как феномене принимает участие кроме глаз много чего, включая какие-то отделы мозга.
> Это, даже если воображение не учитывать.
> С воображением там вообще целый мир


.

Посмотрела поверхностно все-таки про слепых-- и да.. они различают темноту и свет .
И делают черно-белые фотографии. ....И это очень любопытно. . Посмотрите, там интересные фотографии есть.)
http://vev.ru/blogs/oni-vidyat-svet-...e-slepymi.html

Балдинг, и еще у меня к вам просьба))). Коль сейчас с вами общаюсь..) Ответьте мне на вопрос, если соблаговолите. 
Вы вот вроде чуткий ну и довольно проницательный человек, и в тоже время человеческое "ничто" вам не чуждо. ))
Как вы думаете, уместно  ли сохранять внутренне спокойствие,если неоправданно на другого возводят напраслину, делая  из человека злодея ? 
Любопытно,что бы вы сказали. Надо ли отстаивать добродетель чужую или войти во флегматичное "все тлен"?))      Хотя у меня ответ на это всегда один- если что-то делаешь-не сомневайся, но другое мнение интересно узнать.)

И как говорил один мой знакомый "бандюган",который  вникал в каждое слово (удивительная способность))),которое выходило из его уст, а вобще говорил он очень мало ))--"Не прощаюсь". :Smilie:

----------

Балдинг (31.05.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Как вы думаете, уместно  ли сохранять внутренне спокойствие, если неоправданно на другого возводят напраслину, делая  из человека злодея ? 
> Любопытно,что бы вы сказали. Надо ли отстаивать добродетель чужую или войти во флегматичное "все тлен"?


Здравствуйте, Альбина,
1. Кмк, внутреннее спокойствие всегда уместно сохранять.
2. Если же рассмотреть предложенную ситуацию (вне вопроса о сохранении внутреннего спокойствия), то тут нет универсального рецепта. Предложенная ситуация при её практическом воплощении может быть разнообразна. Например, если тот, кто возводит напраслину, делает это сознательно, зная при этом, что тот, на кого он возводит напраслину не таков, то как бы какой смысл просвещать того, кто возводит напраслину? Но в каких-то ситуациях будет разумно руководствоваться пунктом 3. 
3. Наряду с пунктом 2 представляется возможным иметь в виду следующие слова Благословенного:



> Отбрасывая лживую речь, он воздерживается от лживой речи. Если его вызывают на совещание, на собрание, в присутствие родственников, в его гильдию или на суд, и спрашивают его как свидетеля: «Итак, почтенный, расскажи, что ты знаешь», и тогда он, не зная, говорит «Я не знаю», или, зная, он говорит «Я знаю»; не видя, он говорит «Я не вижу», или же, видя, он говорит «Я вижу». Таким образом он не говорит сознательно неправды ради собственной выгоды, ради выгоды другого, или же ради какой-нибудь мирской ерунды.


http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Альбина (03.06.2015), Ирина Метта (14.05.2018)

----------


## Альбина

> =Балдинг;708160]Здравствуйте, Альбина,
> 1. Кмк, внутреннее спокойствие всегда уместно сохранять.


Угу.. :Smilie:  Иногда не сохраняется только .Здраствуйте. Вот верите,Балдинг, клевета на другого ,особенно близкого ,да еще и из уст человека к которому дружелюбно и открыто относишься- ранит ,на самом деле, вызывает обиду,какую не испытываешь по отношению к себе. Я конечно понимаю,что это "детский сад",но... в вылезает  возмущение смешанное с оправданием и с желанием доказать,что это не так. Фурия -не фурия- но немнго смахивет,если честно,со стороны.)) А если без эмоций ,то как-то неубедительно для себя уже,какое-то чувство  неважности вопроса появляется .  . Ну да ладно, все это-лирика . Будем,значит, защищать все-же.))



> 2. Если же рассмотреть предложенную ситуацию (вне вопроса о сохранении внутреннего спокойствия), то тут нет универсального рецепта. Предложенная ситуация при её практическом воплощении может быть разнообразна. Например, если тот, кто возводит напраслину, делает это сознательно, зная при этом, что тот, на кого он возводит напраслину не таков, то как бы какой смысл просвещать того, кто возводит напраслину? Но в каких-то ситуациях будет разумно руководствоваться пунктом 3.


. Балдинг, не поверите, я до сих пор думаю,что таких людей нет ,которые это делают сознательно , вот вам +.Я не шучу. :Smilie: А вот почему они это делают- тут я на перепутье. То ли в себе отражаются такие штуки из подсознания ,что прискорбно,то ли от недоверия к окружающему миру, к чему я больше склоняюсь. 



> 3. Наряду с пунктом 2 представляется возможным иметь в виду следующие слова Благословенного:
> 
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


Спасибо за представленную возможность еще раз почитать канон. Всегда -как заход к себе домой-добавляет уверенности, ясности и спокойствия.  Правда, спасибо. И на многие вопросы опять нашлись ответы,которые имеют тенденцию теряться время от времени.))

Балдинг, Вы -душка . ) Мало того,что откликнулись на просьбу , так еще и вдумались и по пунктам разложили. Вообщем,Вы-такая -системная душка.) Если опять решите что я иронизирую-вспомните .что это ко мне не относится .

----------

Алик (04.06.2015), Балдинг (03.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей Д

> Недавно посмотрела художественный фильм "Вход в пустоту" 2009 г. Весь фильм- Иллюстрация состояния в бардо,видения героя после смерти , основанные на буддисткой идее реинкарнации вплоть до обнаружения себя в качестве эмбриона, Художественной ценности фильм на мой взгляд не несет. Но меня очень поразило одно наблюдения моих собственных переживаний . Дело в том ,что сценарист с режиссером решили показать весь путь бардо в деталях и продемонстрировали промежуточное состояние "Ясного света" ,т.е. весь экран становится белым в течение довольно долгого времени. И вот к большому моему  удивлению после созерцания этого "ясного  света" больше скажем 2-3 х минут я начинаю понимать,что меня раздражает ,что на экране кроме белого экрана ничего нет ,нет никакого действия ,нет ничего. Ну и соответственно пришла на ум мысль, что ведь и правда созерцать долгое время "ничего"  скорее всего надоест и ты захочешь прицепиться к чему-то знакомому ,к чему привык ум.Выходит что этот "ясный свет" дан как лакмусовая бумажка для проявления всех клеш.(блин-не сильна еще в буддисткой терминологии,так что могу ошибаться конечно) или моими словами, тем что вас связало с рождением в мире людей  и продолжает дальше связывать с жизнью. Я потом ради интереса визуализировала несколько раз "ясный свет" насколько я его представляю и попробовала перевести состояние рздражения в бодхичитту и как-то вот так уже белое пространство переживается очень даже гармонично и его проще удерживать , но насколько можно из него выйти -вот что интересно.. Не могу сказать что сильно рекомендую смотреть фильм, но  и не сказать,что есть такой тоже не могу. Потому что он явно с  ярко выраженной будисткой направленностью.Мне по крайней мере принес вот такой интересный опыт собственных ощущений и размышлений на эту тему.


Очень необычный, атмосферный фильм, поддерживаю высказывание в полной мере, особо добавить больше нечего. Но фильм стоил моего просмотра, я не пожалел.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2016)

----------


## PampKin Head

Вот в этом мануале подробно и доступно написано, как стать способным и реально входить в пустоту https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qw...ABpp3uPiv0hEdi

----------

Дордже (04.05.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Недавно посмотрела художественный фильм "Вход в пустоту" 2009 г.....Мне по крайней мере принес вот такой интересный опыт собственных ощущений и размышлений на эту тему.


Жизнь довольно коротка и мы часто тратим её неосознанно. Но если при жизни хорошо медитировать и понимать буддизм, то в момент смерти можно избежать многих ловушек сансары. 
Для буддиста программа максимум - достигнуть просветления в момент ясного света. Программа минимум -- после бардо получить драгоценное тело с возможностью обучатся Дхарме.

Если не медитировать и не понимать буддизм, то в момент смерти невозможно повлиять на происходящее. Те, кто употребляет всякие наркотики и алкоголь в больших дозах зарабатывают карму быть сумасшедшим в следующих жизнях в лучшем случае. По сути они морально умерли, разве что их не хоронят очень долго.

----------

